# Calling Amy Long



## Sigung LaBounty (Mar 10, 2006)

Greetings Ms. Long: It is my understanding that you have tried to contact me recently. If this is correct please forgive the late response. I had lost my sign in "stuff" and Mr. Hubbard has just shown me how to get back into the game. It seems my password, etc, does not carry over to KT, so if you indeed are trying to reach me just send a PM to labounty@thesigung.com.
If you have not tried to reach me, I apologize for any inconvenience.
In spirit,
S. LaBounty
15th degree computer idiot


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 10, 2006)

Oss Sigung,

I saw this message and forwarded it to Amy.  She was currently active over at KenpoTalk and seems to be on over there frequently.

Hope to see you soon.

Respectfully,
-Michael


----------



## amylong (Mar 14, 2006)

We connected.  Thanks to all who passed on the message.  Much appreciated.  

--Amy


----------



## Doc (Mar 14, 2006)

Sigung LaBounty said:
			
		

> Greetings Ms. Long: It is my understanding that you have tried to contact me recently. If this is correct please forgive the late response. I had lost my sign in "stuff" and Mr. Hubbard has just shown me how to get back into the game. It seems my password, etc, does not carry over to KT, so if you indeed are trying to reach me just send a PM to labounty@thesigung.com.
> If you have not tried to reach me, I apologize for any inconvenience.
> In spirit,
> S. LaBounty
> 15th degree computer idiot


Well you out rank me. I can't figure out how to get my picture up there in that little box. (Not that I really want to, I just want to know how)


----------



## Seig (Mar 15, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> Well you out rank me. I can't figure out how to get my picture up there in that little box. (Not that I really want to, I just want to know how)


We are always open to questions.....


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 15, 2006)

amylong said:
			
		

> We connected. Thanks to all who passed on the message. Much appreciated.
> 
> --Amy


 
*Welcome to Martial Talk, Ms. Long!* I hope you'll stay and post. Good Kenpo info. is *always *welcome.


----------

